# Barrel Drop Compensator



## Seajac (Jul 12, 2014)

Is a barrel drop compensator needed to improve that accuracy of my Diana Model 34 Pro Compact? I really don't know anything about the compensator and I need some schooling on the subject. Come on teachers...educate me. Thanks


----------

